# Preparing for Winter in Alaska :: Rose Hips :: Dried Seaweed



## Roosterruler (Oct 26, 2013)

So stoked. The first frost in Alaska means it's time to start harvesting the rose hips. Yesterday, my friend handed me a jar and told me to smell the contents. It smelled so good. "Rose hips," he told me. Then, my flatmate did the same thing to me today.

I knew I had to start gathering some rose hips.

They're crazy good for you (just Google it - they definitely pack a punch of benefits).
[antibacterial, anti-viral, antioxidant, and anti-inflammatory properties - loaded with vitamin C]

This evening I wandered around town till I found some and picked a bag of them. Back home I chopped off the stems and threw them into the dehydrator.

After I had a few levels filled, I realized there was more room and before long, I had the entire dehydrator filled with rose hips and apples (plain & with cinnamon).






Prepping for the winter season. Not quite ready, but getting there.
Thinking of making bear jerky tomorrow and hopefully can catch some salmon on Monday.


----------



## Tude (Oct 26, 2013)

That's awesome - great pics too! And I have read of the benefits of rose hips (LOL I still have a euel gibbons book here somewhere). What do you do with the dried hips? Tea?


----------



## iamwhatiam (Oct 26, 2013)

where in alaska are you? i would have thought all the salmon by now are getting pretty nasty


----------



## Roosterruler (Oct 26, 2013)

Tude - Yeah, I mainly make tea. My friend made a syrup that's also really good, although the sugar makes me feel not so fantastic. I'm thinking of making one with honey.

Iamwhatiam - I'm in Haines. I haven't seen a nasty salmon yet... they could be out there.


----------



## crustythadd23 (Oct 26, 2013)

Always wanted to visit Alaska..Where be some spots to visit?


----------



## Roosterruler (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm pretty keen on Southeast Alaska (I admit - I haven't seen much of the interior, just the Yukon). Haines has always treated me well. In the summer, there's a lot of Carhartt-wearing folks who come up to guide. I have yet to hear of someone who didn't get hired who applied. You can camp the whole summer, work, and come away with a lot of cash. I liked Sitka when passing through. Juneau's a bit large and too much meth. Haines has been "hit by meth" a bit hard in the past year and I'm hoping it takes a turn for the better, soon.

If you wanted to check out Alaska, I would recommend coming in the spring - maybe line up something before you come if you want to guide. They sometimes want you to come early.

In the winter, a lot of young folks house sit. You can go the whole winter housesitting and never pay for rent if you're willing to help take care of their house in the winter. Just gotta be flexible, which I know you are. I'm sure it's like this in a lot of places in Alaska as the old folks go to Arizona for the winter. Although, in winter, there's not as much work.

I've seen folks live in busses, tents, sheds, and trucks here. It's a pretty rad place.


----------



## Tude (Oct 26, 2013)

Very cool pics! Thanks!


----------



## crustythadd23 (Oct 28, 2013)

that's amazing thank you!


----------



## Roosterruler (Nov 1, 2013)

It's getting a bit late in the year, but a friend and I went out to get some seaweed. She wanted it for her garden and I wanted it to add to rice and soup this winter.






It was a beautiful drive out to Mud Bay, where we decided to see if there was some good seaweed available. The tide was lowest at 5:09 PM.





This is me and my bucket of seaweed. Should get me through the winter...

After that, I went home and dried it overnight.






After sending it through the food processor, it was ready for the jar.

Beautiful, eh?


----------



## benjysirois (Nov 8, 2013)

Your photos are absolutely incredible. I think it's calling me for my next trip. Hmm
Ideas


----------

